# 1930 Columbia junior roadster



## ZE52414 (Oct 18, 2017)

So I picked this bike up a few weeks ago and cleaned it up a bit. Plus added a few things. Not complete yet still waiting to find the perfect saddle and the lock nut for the sprocket  thanks for looking.


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 21, 2017)

Well here you have it. Ran into a bunch of issues I don't have the answers too. Evidently I bought the wrong tires which I don't have a clue how they aren't fitting. But this was supposed to be rideable as of today. Far from it now. I think I'm getting out of the 28ers specifically built by westfield. One day this project may be done or it may get tossed in the dumpster. Haven't figured out which will come first


----------



## Kramai88 (Oct 21, 2017)

I'll take it back. At a discounted price of course. Lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 21, 2017)

Kramai88 said:


> I'll take it back. At a discounted price of course. Lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hahahahaha sold!!


----------



## ZE52414 (Oct 28, 2017)

Just need a new front tube, fix the crank, and add the chain and other saddle.


----------



## ZE52414 (Nov 4, 2017)

Well the bike is almost ridable. Once the sprocket finds a locknut this bike will be ridable.


----------

